# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Achillespeesontsteking

## natasjato

Hallo, Ik sukkel reeds een jaar met een ontoken achillespees (aanhechting),
heb al x aantal buerten kine gehad, draag al steunzolen met mals hakverhoging enz... Heeft er iemand ervaring mee, of met biopunctuur???? :Confused:

----------

